# 2007 Mercedes S550 December production



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> So, my only question is, since it's a 5.5L, why is it badged as 'S500' everywhere else but 'S550' in the US only?


That was my question as well...Why wouldt that apply in all markets? :dunno:

I sure hope it looks better in person because the side and rear of that car are hideous. Not helped by that primer/silver color.


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> But then where do you put all the tac and equipment?


Maybe in the trailer itself ? (I'd guess those things have some cargo spaces maybe ? :dunno: )



> Does trailering a horse with a car really make sense? :dunno:


Why not ? I've seen plenty of smaller cars do it. I find it odd that every time someone has something to pull, he immediatly wants a huge SUV/truck to do it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Betcour said:


> Maybe in the trailer itself ? (I'd guess those things have some cargo spaces maybe ? :dunno: )
> 
> Why not ? I've seen plenty of smaller cars do it. I find it odd that every time someone has something to pull, he immediatly wants a huge SUV/truck to do it.


 Among other things, because it's actually safer and easier to do so, and because huge trucks and SUVs are widely available here. I actually saw a 316ti pulling a double horse trailer in England once. It was an impressive sight.

That doesn't mean that it actually makes sense.

(Especially not when I can buy a late 90s Chevy Tahoe for ~$6k.)


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

pwned said:


> GMAN when i went to test drive the Chrystler 300c hemi the salesperson said that Mercedes is owned by Chrystler. Dunno maybe ur rite.....


Trust me, he's right, the salesperson doesn't know his facts. When the two company "merged", each M.B. share converted into the new D-C share one-to-one while every *two* Chrysler shares traded for only one new D-C share. Not to mention the HQ of the new company is still in Stuttgart, Germany.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

misterlance said:


> With your vehicle stable, I hope you invested in oil companies. :rofl:
> Are you an abnormally large person?


I'm sure the Cummins Dually gets better mileage than a gas-powered S-class or 7-series, yet nobody picks on them.


----------



## E2R41L (Sep 29, 2005)

dwette said:


> OMFG...it's got a bangle butt!!!


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

dwette said:


> OMFG...it's got a bangle butt!!!


That's not bangle butt, but a similar disease known as maybach butt.


----------



## Imperial (Aug 3, 2005)

that new S-class is just an unattractive car to me, sorry. I think it's the Maybach butt that kills it. And those ridiculous fenders. I mean, really, it's just...I dunno. It sorta seems like they tried to be kinda edgy and Bangle-esque while keeping it really baroque and traditional. Not a good combo, imo...


so I guess Bangle's designs were pretty revolutionary and sorta trend-setting. Who'd have thought?!


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

I saw an 07 S550 on Sunday, driving north of daytona beach. I didnt look like much, somewhat like an previous gen S'er. I dont know if it was preproduciton, privately owned, or there for the Daytona Carshow that had just finished that day, but I didnt expect to see one so early. I figured that I would mabey see one by January or February. Does anyone know if they are available for purchase yet.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

hawk2100n said:


> Does anyone know if they are available for purchase yet.


The dealer I spoke with here in Houston two weeks ago told me if I ordered immediately I should expect a late March delivery.


----------



## oholness (Nov 29, 2005)

Guy's doo some research, Merc and Crystler have been under the same umbrella since the 1930's. it's true look it up. and crystler would have died had merc not merged fully in the 1990's.


----------



## oholness (Nov 29, 2005)

Guy's do some research, Merc and Crystler have been under the same umbrella since the 1930's, they fully merged in the 1990's, really look it up. And if the merger had'nt happen Crystler would have died.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

oholness said:


> Guy's do some research, Merc and Crystler have been under the same umbrella since the 1930's, they fully merged in the 1990's, really look it up. And if the merger had'nt happen Crystler would have died.


I wouldn't have a problem if chrysler died. I don't have an interest in anything they make :angel:


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

mercedes bought chrysler, they are nice decent cars, but i dont like how they float like a cadilac thats my own thoughts .


----------

